# How far can you fish out on the Ponce Inlet north Jetty



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Provided that the water isnt too rough, with waves bouncing over the jetty, is it possible to go past the walkway, all the way out to the end of the jetty to fish at Ponce Inlet North Jetty?
If not, do people have good success with Bluefish on the walk way that extends part of the way out? Ill be there for the month of march and want to get some hot bluefish action, as well
as well as Whiting and Pompano. I will fish the surf for the Pompano. Any preference for whether the best pomp fishing is north or south of the jetties along the beach?

jf


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

to err on the side of safety and common sense, I would not venture past the walkway in any kind of inclement weather. (but that is just me)
Just wait until you get there and see what is within your comfy zone.
What may be safe one day - may be totally different the next. Those slippery rocks can twist and ankle or bust a shin fairly quickly.
If you have a 15 foot telescopic pole, you could try for some sheepshead out past the rocks without getting hung up.
Just jig up and down slowly with fiddler crabs or sand fleas.
30# fluoro leader would be very advisable.
When fishing any kind of jetty, be prepared to loose a LOT of tackle in the rocks !!!!


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Well, if I fish for Blues with spoons or gotcha plugs, I wouldnt lose any rigs as long as the lure doesnt sink too far. . It sounds like Ponce is a good place for nice sized Bluefish.


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Jetty Blues*



hugehail said:


> Well, if I fish for Blues with spoons or gotcha plugs, I wouldnt lose any rigs as long as the lure doesnt sink too far. . It sounds like Ponce is a good place for nice sized Bluefish.


This time of year storms moving onshore can pop up at a moments notice with little warning and are nasty. I would not venture out if you could possibly get stuck at high tide other than this some larger boat passing the inlet can push a wake over the Rocks. The green moss that grown on them can be slick too. As far as Blue fish they will average 2-3lbs. The larger Blues are to the north off the beach. Crescent Beach, Flagler and Ormond by the sea north to Flagler 10-15 lbs. can be common if you know what your doing.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

Sounds like low tides is the best time to fish and given that morning and evening tends to be the best time for Bluefish, I might try low tides at on the north jetty that correspond to evenings and early mornings.
I would love to catch some 2 to 3 pd fish. I dont really want to catch Blues any bigger than that.

Is it often the case that when the shoreline is muddy, you can go out on the north jetty and reach cleaner water? The jetty may be my backup plan for when there is a mudline that ruins surf fishing and
pier fishing.


----------



## fishnchevy (Apr 2, 2011)

Was out at Ponce inlet this week.
The winds were pretty wicked.
Water Busting over the jetties big time.
Got one nice Whiting and saw Sheephead, margate and small blues, caught.
Saw couple of guys Go out a short distance from the rail onto the rocks. Whether to go out to the rocks
Depends on the day and what kind of shape you are in also the shoes you wear.
Not for me but I've seen people catch fish there.
But it's a long long jetty.
Also have seen people bust their ass on the rocks.


----------

